# Grips?



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking to get new grips for my Specialized P1. It's white.

The white grips I have now(stock) are decent feeling and work. They seem to not be glued on..? But more of just a tight fit.

What grips would you recommend? Lock on or grip glue? Which kind? I was looking at ODI Lock on ones...but Idk if lock on is better or not?


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Lock on...You'll never go back, Have them on all my bikes. ODI's are good.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

All I wanted to know. Thanks, Sammy!


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i have lock-on on my XC bike. they work well, but i've never had issues with the grips on my DJ bike. they're Snafu and i used hair spray to get them on, and to keep them on. they don't slip at all.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't have problems with mine now, but the white get dirty rather fast(either from crashing or digging!) and they are showing some wear to them.

I think I like the looks of the lock on ones. I'm looking at the ODI Tangent(Black/Red Locks) for my White Specialized P1. I think it should look dece


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

Animal edwins are great i love em
Odi longnecks they make lock on too, but I get like the feel of bmx grips more
Duo makes some good ones too


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Gloveless = ODI Rogues









Gloves = ODI Ruffian


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

I ride gloves. Are the Ruffians that much better over the tangents? I think I might go flangeless.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> Gloveless = ODI Rogues


Best grips known to man. Period. Have them on all of my bikes. DH, FR, DJ - all of them.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Demo - Even riding with Grips? Just trying to figure out which is best

I'm stuck between the 3 - Tangent, Ruffian, Rogue.

I liked the tangent's because of the different colour locking ring...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I wear thin, full fingered riding gloves with the Rogues. I never ride gloveless on purpose. The few times I did forget my gloves, the grips felt great.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Make your choice mainly on the diameter you like.


----------



## thunderbullet (Jul 6, 2010)

This is the ones i use with my p1









They match to the color of the hubs and stem , but for my experience ill rather have a good bmx grips and not lockon ones cause the are not comfortable for the barspins etc...


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

What kind are those ones, Thunder? I am still working on my bar spins but why would Lockons be no good? Are they stiffer?


----------



## thunderbullet (Jul 6, 2010)

Smasher! said:


> What kind are those ones, Thunder? I am still working on my bar spins but why would Lockons be no good? Are they stiffer?


A little bit stiffer, but the main thing is the clamps on the sides...they are the annoying part,for me at least...

For the model:

ODI CROSS TRAINER (AQUA)


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

check out ODI long necks, I have them on my brodie, Best grips I've run. Use hairspray to put on.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i prefer these on my DJ bike:

Snafu Freestyle









nice and compact with a small lip at the ends that's just big enough to let you know where your hands are without actually having to look at them. that's pretty important on a DJ/park/street bike, in my opinion.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

It's a hard choice between ODI Ruffian Lock On's and the Long Necks. Idk which I like better...Does the hair spray really hold them on that well?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

ODI Ruffian Lock Ons. No question.

I also ride the ODI Longnecks on my BMX bike though. I like the Ruffians more.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Another vote here for the ODI Ruffian Lock Ons
and yes the hairspray holds them on well, just wait 10 minutes for it to dry after applying it and you're good to go.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I've got a set of Odi Cross Trainers as well, not bad actually but as far as lock on grips go I prefer the Sunline Big S, they're the most similar to my non locking favourites the Ourys.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I've had a set of ODI Rogues for 5 or 6 years now. It's been on 3 or 4 bikes. They're still quite cushy and comfy.


----------



## TCR1 (Mar 25, 2004)

as far as hairspray, use cheap aerosol stuff like aquanet. Used to use it for bmx bikes. We then moved on to a little bit of gas, swirled it around the inside of the grip and lit it on fire. This softened the rubber and they stuck pretty well. Made the grip life a bit shorter though too. That was on the old school jive grips though. Those things were the end all be all for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

I use Eastern Fuquay Flyer grips. They are a little thicker which I like. And to get them on I jub rub a 'little' saliva the bar. They have never moved, just remember to give them a little while before u ride because that moisture cant be there, obviously.


----------

